# DeanTT Donny Photo's



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

A few photo's from Donny for you all, certainly not the best photo's I've ever taken, as you'll see.

High res can be requested..............

DeanTT Donny pics


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

awesome pics mate, only thing is non of mine


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> awesome pics mate, only thing is non of mine


Well if it wasn't cooped in it's nice warm hideaway I would have taken some pics 

I have a couple of yours, really bad though mate, want them anyway?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lovely piccies Dean


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > awesome pics mate, only thing is non of mine
> ...


lol, i know :roll:

go on then, please. Even your worst are better than my best.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Even your worst are better than my best.


You haven't seen anything yet!!

I'll email you them tomorrow, they're still in Raw format so will need a bit of work


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent pictures Dean and a great one of mine too  . You've got some great angles and movement is captured nicely - best I've seen so far


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Does any body know what wheels they are on that red tt ? You can just make them out.

Car must belong to somebody on here ?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Testarossa said:


> Does any body know what wheels they are on that red tt ? You can just make them out.
> 
> Car must belong to somebody on here ?


The red MKII???

The wheels were like turbines but with more of a twist. Car belonged to a tuning company.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice pictures mate.

Interesting though that the only pictures of an MK2 in the track are mine. Same thing at I2I's web site: only mine or Miltek's...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> Very nice pictures mate.
> 
> Interesting though that the only pictures of an MK2 in the track are mine. Same thing at I2I's web site: only mine or Miltek's...


I had a few of Miltek's tt as well. I may have a few of other MKII's but they'll be out of focus or something!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

dean, can you e mail me the photo you took of me taking a photo of my car... you showed it to me on yr camera

cheers matey!


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Dean there are a couple of mine which I would love in high res if you have them. One is near the start lane (black TT R70 TTC) the other is a side view around the track with a colourful crash helmet. Email address is below. Cheers


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Photos emailed.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

received...

Thanks mate!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Dean [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

As always Dean, nicely shot & composed [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .


----------

